# Leaping, Climbing, general mayhem



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow. 4 months old and suddenly taller, Chip is jumping to get at everything. Nothing on my coffee table is safe, he'll just put his paws right up there to take what looks interesting, jumping up at the trash. He got hold of my son's Halloween vampire teeth from the table and I kid you not, literally leaped with them in the air to land on his bed to chew on them! He must have been airborne about 6 inches off the ground. 

He's so good natured and curious, but I never had this problem with my older standard poodle, he leaves everything alone and is three times as tall! ha! I hate to discourage him, but don't want to worry about everything.

I could do a can of coins on the table to startle him, or try the water squirting method, any other suggestions out there?

Our cockapoos are sure characters! I even feel bad going to sleep early b/c he didn't get out of the kitchen much today because I was gone, so I'm letting him play.


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in the same situation. He thinks it's a game when I try to 'punish' him, he runs around the house, like he's taunting me. I tried the water bottle spray, spraying stuff with bitter apple, time out in the bathroom, and a stern stop but nothing works. I'm hoping someone has another suggestion or maybe he'll grow out of it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I promise you they grow out of it. Never allow it, always be consistent with your 'leave it'. Have you taught 'leave it'? Put a treat between their legs and say 'leave it', when they do, treat with another treat, increase the time. This puppy phase can be a bit tedious but worth all the training. Eventually you can leave anything around and your dog won't touch it.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, 'leave' has been the most useful word ever! Rupert's the greediest poo imaginable but can even manage to wait for food on a leave command. It's surprising what they can learn if you're consistent.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad Gaia isn't the only greedy one, food goes down, gone in 30 seconds ......
I've found the she doesn't like Zoflora disenfectant, so I use it neat on the rug corners and my slippers so she leaves them alone, bonus it makes house smell nice


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent has just gotten tall enough to get his front paws and head right up on the coffee table, spent the whole evening shouting LEAVE IT x_x feel like I'm so mean but he almost knocked a whole cup of tea on himself ; ;

He's great at leave it with food and some toys but jumping he's ignoring me! I hope he gets it soon, my voice hurts and I'm feeling mean!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie has never grown out of leaving things, it's the one thing she doesn't do :/ She gets everything off the coffee table! She even stole & ate a chocolate biscuit the other week  She's not good at leaving things on the table alone at all! She's just turned 1 recently.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We're these doggies champion gymnasts in a previous life???? Cara's getting to grips with leave it although I still seem to share my slippers and she's a bit of a rubbish collector when we go for a walk.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Tina! Emily is also quite a jumper! I started out with 24 inch high exercise pen for her, and $180 later (I got two put together to make it larger) I needed to buy a taller one since she could jump over the first! She will generally do anything to get ahold of my toddler's toys. And then getting them away from her is another challenge altogether!


----------

